# Hello from Indiana!



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Welcome to The Horse Forum


.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to HF! You gotta post pictures of your newest family member 8D


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello from Montana, what part of Indiana are you from? I grow up there and my parents still live there.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome! If you live anywhere near Indy, then we are about 3 hours drive from you. =D


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks! I'm about an hour south of Indy. I'll definitely post pictures of my new guy when I get him home!

This is my first horse (now at the therapeutic riding program). She's a Chincoteague pony, I got her years ago as a filly at the semi-annual pony penning auction.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello from a fellow Hoosier! I'm about 1.5-2 hours north of Indy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I'm probably about an hour or so from you, in the southern part of Indiana. 
Looking forward to seeing your new horse, and your Chincoteague is adorable! I have always wanted one ever since getting the video "Misty" and watching it when I was younger.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks! She definitely is adorable, but SUCH a pony - when she decided we were done riding, she used to try to scrape me off on the arena walls/pasture fence.  I'm told she does really well with the kids at the therapeutic riding program though. 

Sounds like there are a lot of Hoosiers on this forum! When the weather gets nicer, it would be great to do a HF meet-up / trail ride somewhere in Indiana. I think I remember seeing a thread about something like that a while ago while I was browsing lol, but I don't know if it ever happened.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and back into the "Wonderful World Of Horses!"


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello from another Hoosier!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I totally understand the pony thing, I have a Hackney pony mix. 
It didn't happen actually, I've been thinking about bring it back up myself! If we plan it now I bet most everybody could make it.. Maybe for the spring time on a weekend.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it would be fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Awesome! We should probably start another thread for the group trail ride, since I doubt this one would get as much traffic as a different thread in another category... I've heard Brown County State Park has some nice trails, but I've never gone trail riding anywhere in the state of Indiana, so maybe someone has some other suggestions.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is just adorable! <3


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

This is my new horse, Gabriel! He's an Arab in his mid teens, and that's about all I know. I rescued him from a kill buyer - Gabe was heading to a slaughter house, and I came across his photo on a Facebook page. I was NOT planning on acquiring a horse this way, but he had such a sweet face and he tugged on my heartstrings in a way that the other horses on the page never did. Fortunately, several factors came together at the right time, so I decided to take the leap of faith and rescue this guy based on one photo and a someone's description of him from a five minute eval.  He's in quarantine at a barn several hours away from me right now. I'll be bringing him home at the end of January! I drove all the way to the barn this weekend to meet him for the first time, so here are some pictures.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful horse! And hello from another hoosier!  I'm like two hours away from Indy.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

He looks like a sweetie!!! Such soft, beautiful eyes.... Sooo glad you're getting him, and I love his curvy ears


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you both. Yes, I'm quite smitten with him.  I can't wait to bring him home!


----------

